# gozar



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, amigos !
 
1. el único privilegio del que podia gozar el desecendiente de samurai 
( Creo que esta frase es correcta pero quiero ser muy seguro. )
 
2. el único privilegio de que podia gozar 
3. el único privilegio que podia gozar
 
No creo que (2) y ( 3 ) sean correctas.
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mhp

Hola Hiro.

  Se dice “gozar DE algo” así que la 3 no es correcta.

  El artículo es opcional cuando el antecedente no se refiere a una personal, asi que se dice "de que" o "del que", pero suena mejor "del que".

Creo que se escribe "descendiente". También ojo con podía


----------



## Patty Sánchez

En mi opinión: "El único privilegio del que podía gozar..." es el más correcto, después el tercero, como decir "gozar la vida" y el segundo me parece que no.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias,
Patty

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## geostan

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos !
> 
> 1. el único privilegio del que podia gozar el desecendiente de samurai
> ( Creo que esta frase es correcta pero quiero ser muy seguro. )
> 
> 2. el único privilegio de que podia gozar
> 3. el único privilegio que podia gozar
> 
> No creo que (2) y ( 3 ) sean correctas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



el único privilegio de que/del que/del cual... son todos correctos.
Pero si se tratara de una cláusula explicativa, sólo del que o del cual se podría usar.

ej.  Ese privilegio, del que/del cual quería gozar, lo tenía sólo el jefe del departamento.


----------



## heidita

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos !
> 
> 1. el único privilegio del que podía gozar el desecendiente de samurai
> ( Creo que esta frase es correcta pero quiero estar muy seguro. )
> 
> 2. el único privilegio de que podia gozar
> 3. el único privilegio que podia gozar
> 
> No creo que (2) y ( 3 ) sean correctas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Veo que no te han visto la falta de estar.


----------



## replicante7

mhp said:


> Hola Hiro.
> 
> Se dice “gozar DE algo” así que la 3 no es correcta.



mhp, hola.
Esta afirmación me ha hecho consultar el DPD. (A mí no me suena mal y me asomé por allí ver qué decían de esto).
Según explican, con esta acepción gozar puede ser transitivo. En ese caso no requiere preposición. Aunque es más común su uso intransitivo introducido con "de".
Así que, para Hiro:Según el DPD (y mi "oído") la 3 es correcta.


----------



## marieta26

El único privilegio del que podía gozar el descendiente de un samurai...


----------



## heidita

replicante7 said:


> Así que, para Hiro:Según el DPD (y mi "oído") la 3 es correcta.


 

En efecto, parece ser que eso es posible, pero su uso es tan raro que cualquiera lo consideraría _incorrecto _y no recomiendo al amigo Hiro su uso.


----------



## SpiceMan

¿Te parecería incorrecto "gozar la vida"? ¿Y "gozar el momento"?
A mí me sonaría raro, aunque no incorrecto, decir esas frases con _de_ .
Sin embargo, en la frase en cuestión, lo diría con de.

El único privilegio del que podía gozar el/un descendiente de un samurai.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Gracias, Spiceman,

Me sorprende que mis preguntas siempre provocan muchas
discusiones. En mis hilos anteriores, yo tenia que leer 
40 posteos para sacar una conclusion. 

Quiere sabe cual era el privilegio　? Solo nominal y no trae
ninguna ventaja economica.  Asi, el privilegio era en general, para todos los samurai.


"El único privilegio del que gozaba es el título nominal de "Shizoku - La persona de la familia del ancestro de samurai." .
 
How do you say "Enjoy your trip" ?  "Enjoy your life" ( goza la vida,
goza de la vida, diviertate de la vida ? ) 

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki


----------



## mhp

SpiceMan said:


> ¿Te parecería incorrecto "gozar la vida"? ¿Y "gozar el momento"?
> A mí me sonaría raro, aunque no incorrecto, decir esas frases con _de_ .
> Sin embargo, en la frase en cuestión, lo diría con de.
> 
> El único privilegio del que podía gozar el/un descendiente de un samurai.


  Gozar could mean “Poseer algo útil” and also “Tener alegría de algo”. I think Hiro is using it in the first sense; your examples are in the second sense. Replicante7 has pointed out that even in the first sense it can be used without a preposition which I find surprising.

--edit--
 But I should probably just shut up and see how this develops


----------



## Jellby

SpiceMan said:


> ¿Te parecería incorrecto "gozar la vida"? ¿Y "gozar el momento"?
> A mí me sonaría raro, aunque no incorrecto, decir esas frases con _de_ .
> Sin embargo, en la frase en cuestión, lo diría con de.
> 
> El único privilegio del que podía gozar el/un descendiente de un samurai.



Aunque el DRAE dice que es transitivo, el DPD dice que se construye normalmente como intransitivo.

A mí me suena mejor "gozar *de* la vida" y "gozar *del* momento".

Del verbo "disfrutar", el DPD dice casi lo mismo, aunque donde para "gozar" dice que la construcción transitiva es "más rara", para "disfrutar" sólo dice que es "también válida". Con "disfrutar" ya me suena menos raro quitar el "de", así que básicamente estoy de acuerdo con el DPD


----------



## replicante7

mhp said:


> But I should probably just shut up and see how this develops



I guess that now I can say LOL. Your post is very amusing. Thanks, mhp.
By the way, I'll do the same that you: shut up and see how it develops.


----------



## marieta26

How do you say "Enjoy your trip" ? "Enjoy your life" ( goza la vida,
goza de la vida, diviertate de la vida ? ) 

saludos

Hiroaki Sasaki 





[/quote]
Yo diría "Disfruta de la vida" por "enjoy your life". En realidad, en mi anterior anotación casi te hago esa aclaración. "Disfrutar" se utiliza mucho mas que "Gozar".


----------



## heidita

marieta26 said:


> How do you say "Enjoy your trip" ? "Enjoy your life" ( goza la vida,
> goza de la vida, diviertate de la vida ? )
> 
> saludos
> 
> Hiroaki Sasaki


Yo diría "Disfruta de la vida" por "enjoy your life". En realidad, en mi anterior anotación casi te hago esa aclaración. "Disfrutar" se utiliza mucho mas que "Gozar".[/quote]

Justo, me lo has pisado. En realidad la palabra gozar se usa más en el ámbito de latinoamérica. En España se oye poquísimo. 

Disfruta tu viaje.
Disfruta la vida.


----------



## kevcito

Hiro Sasaki said:


> How do you say "Enjoy your trip" ?  "Enjoy your life" ( goza la vida,
> goza de la vida, diviertate de la vida ? )



Mi comentario no tiene nada que ver con el propósito original de este hilo. No obstante, me llamó la atención eso de "diviertate..."

goza, goza, diviértete.

 hehe


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola amigos,

"para gozar de la estancia en Kioto " es un americanismo ? 


Dicen en Espana : " para disfrutar de la estadia en Kioto " ?

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## SpiceMan

Yo diría estadía. Estancia para mí es:


> * 7.* f._ Am. Mer._ y_ Hond._ Hacienda de campo destinada al cultivo, y más especialmente a la ganadería.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

SpiceMan said:


> Yo diría estadía. Estancia para mí es:


 
Spiceman,

Mira! Quien escribio una barbaridad. En Kioto, no hay ranchos con 
ganados  

http://web-japan.org/nipponia/nipponia30/es/feature/feature15.html


saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## broud

Hello,

Hiro it is normal that you find this kind of discussions because it is quite difficult to know what is the appropiate preposition/conjunction after each verb. It is the same in English I think -- for example I have a book here for English native speakers (especially university students) which states that "you should say 'different from' and not 'different than'.

Being a native speaker I find this topic really difficult: do I say 'traducir como' or 'traducir por'  'camisa a cuadros' o 'camisa de cuadros'? so people hesitate in the use, and don't know which one is "correct" . So regional differences are likely to exit 

Besides, I don't know about the others but I quite often think a construction is not possible until somebody points out an example when it is. Or things like that.

Anyway, here everybody agreed that their first election would be the one you thought correct so not a big deal


----------



## marieta26

Yo diría:

Para disfrutar de la estancia en Kioto


----------



## Ivy29

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola, amigos !
> 
> 1. el único privilegio del que podia gozar el desecendiente de samurai
> ( Creo que esta frase es correcta pero quiero ser muy seguro. )
> 
> 2. el único privilegio de que podia gozar
> 3. el único privilegio que podia gozar
> 
> No creo que (2) y ( 3 ) sean correctas.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


 
Gozar puede ser TRANSITIVO e INTRANSITIVO
Gozar la vida/gozar de la vida
Gozar de buena salud. ( la salud es iherente a cada sujeto).
Gozamos una temperatura agradable/gozamos de una temperatura agradable.
El unico privilegio que podia gozar ( correcta)
El unico privilegio de que podia gozar ( correcta)
El unico privilegio del que podia gozar ( correcta enfatica).

Enjoy life= disfruta la vida.
Enjoy the trip= disfruta el viaje.

Ivy294


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gracias, Ivy29.


Ahora, se me ocurre una posiblidad :

Goza la vida ! . Yo crero que los ingles-parlantes diran : "Enjoy your 
life " y no "Enjoy the life ". si no se trata de una manera de vida 
especifica. 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Ivy29 said:


> Gozar puede ser TRANSITIVO e INTRANSITIVO
> Gozar la vida/gozar de la vida
> 
> Enjoy YOUR life= disfruta la vida.
> Enjoy  YOUR trip= disfruta el viaje.
> 
> Ivy294


 
Creo que "disfrutar " puede ser igualmente transitivo y intransivo. 

saludos 


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mhp

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Creo que "disfrutar " puede ser igualmente transitivo y intransivo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki



 Another mystery of life thanks to DRAE 


> gozar.(De gozo).1. *transitivo*. Tener y poseer algo útil y agradable. Gozar *de *sus riquezas.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


  How can a verb be transitive when it is used in an intransitive structure?


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

mhp said:


> Another mystery of life thanks to DRAE
> How can a verb be transitive when it is used in an intransitive structure?


 
Mhp, 

No hay nada misterio. Es simple.

gozar DE xxxx es intransitivo.

gozar xxxx es transitivo.  " gozar " can not  play doble roles of transitivo y
intransitivo. 

saludos


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mhp

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Mhp,
> 
> No hay nada misterio. Es simple.
> 
> gozar DE xxxx es intransitivo.
> 
> gozar xxxx es transitivo.  " gozar " can not  play doble roles of transitivo y
> intransitivo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki


Yo estoy de acuerdo contigoi Hiro, pero debes escribir a RAE ya que según ellos «gozar DE algo» es transitivo.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola Mhp,

The grammatical terms in English are different from Spanish grammar terms ?


En cualquier diccionario, " gozar de/con/en " se explica como el verbo
transitivo.  Igualmente, " disfrutar " en "disfturar DE " es un verbo
transitivo. 


In "fall in a hole",  "fall" is intransitivo. ? 

saludos

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Mil perdones ! Mhf 


En cualquier diccionario, " gozar de/con/en " se explica como el verbo
INtransitivo. Igualmente, " disfrutar " en "disfturar DE " es un verbo
KINtransitivo. 


In "fall in a hole", "fall" is transitivo. ? 

saludos nuevamente perdones. Pero, de todas manenras,

""gazar " simple no puede desempenar dobles papeles. Esto era lo que
queria decir. Hubo confusiones. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## mhp

Hola Hiro. Que yo sepa, los términos transitivos e intransitivos tienen el mismo significado en ambos idiomas. Yo estoy de acuerdo contigo en que en la oración «gozar *de *sus riquezas.» el verbo gozar es intransitivo. Pero lo que pasa es que en el Diccionario de Real Academia Española (DRAE) el verbo gozar está señalado transitivo en esta frase--como lo había citado en mensaje numero 26 en este hilo. Esto puede ser un error en el diccionario (después de 22 ediciones) o puede ser otro misterio del idioma que nos presenta este gran diccionario. 

  Un saludo


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

*1.* tr. Tener y poseer algo útil y agradable. _Gozar de sus riquezas._http://forum.wordreference.com/http://forum.wordreference.com/*4.* intr. Sentir placer, experimentar suaves y gratas emociones http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. c. prnl.http://forum.wordreference.com/ _Gozarse en la suerte de los demás._*5.* intr. Tener alguna buena condición física o moral. _Gozar __de__ buena salud, vitalidad, estimación, fama._

Ya lo comprendo lo que queria decir. En un simple error involuntario, 
porque en 4 y 5, se escribe "Intr".  La Rae no puede ser infallible 
siempre porque no es un dios. Pues, en la mitologia de muchos paises,
los dioses tambien cometen errores. 

saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## heidita

NO le veo la falta, ya que gozar en el sentido de tener, aunque vaya introducido por "de" puede usarse también sin "de" y es transitivo.

Gozo de un buen sueldo.

Gozo un buen sueldo. Disfruto un buen sueldo. 

Es más habitual con de (en ambos casos) pero no necesario.


----------



## mhp

heidita said:


> NO le veo la falta, ya que gozar en el sentido de tener, aunque vaya introducido por "de" *puede usarse también* sin "de" y es transitivo.
> 
> Gozo de un buen sueldo.
> 
> Gozo un buen sueldo. Disfruto un buen sueldo.
> 
> Es *más habitual* con de (en ambos casos) pero no necesario.


 Yes, but there should be an _additional _tag “U. t. c. intr.” (*usado también como intransitivo*) or “U. m. c. intr.” (*usado más como intransitivo*) for definition number 1 in the dictionary.   Most other verbs that can be used as both transitive and intransitive already have these tags in the DRAE. As Hiro says, I think this is an error. But, on the other hand, there may be some deeper linguistic thing going on here that I simply don’t know about. By the way, I do consult these tags in the dictionary, but I’ve found that DRAE is not always very clear about these tags. Sometimes these tags are quite mysterious, and in some other cases, such as this one, they seem to be just plain wrong. 

--
 I usually have to refer to a few more dictionaries (DPD, María Moliner, Oxford, etc) to realize that a tag in DRAE is not accurate.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

mhp said:


> Yes, but there should be an _additional _tag “U. t. c. intr.” (*usado también como intransitivo*) or “U. m. c. intr.” (*usado más como intransitivo*) for definition number 1 in the dictionary.
> --
> .


 
Tiene toda razon. Para cada exemplo,debe escribir solo "intr" o "tr". 
Creo que es una falla general o es una politica basica erronea del 
dicccionario de la Rae redactar asi.

saludos

Hiro Sasaki .


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> Another mystery of life thanks to DRAE
> How can a verb be transitive when it is used in an intransitive structure?


 
esto es de la última edición del RAE.
<<gozar.(De gozo).1. tr. Tener y poseer algo útil y agradable. Gozar de sus riquezas.2. tr. Tener gusto, complacencia y alegría de algo. U. t. c. prnl.3. tr. Conocer carnalmente a una mujer.4. intr. Sentir placer, experimentar suaves y gratas emociones U. t. c. prnl. Gozarse en la suerte de los demás.5. intr. Tener alguna buena condición física o moral. Gozar DE buena salud, vitalidad, estimación, fama.~la.1. fr. Pasarlo bien, disfrutar con alguien o algo>>>

Ivy294


----------

